# Gold Postboxes? Can I see yours?



## Mince Pie (10 August 2012)

With 25 gold medals being won this year there should be a few gold postboxes floating around! Are there any near you?


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

http://www.goldpostboxes.com/ and here's where they all are


----------



## skewbaldpony (10 August 2012)

and by the way Sark is independent of the Royal Mail but has painted its only postbox gold, I understand!


----------

